# cm9 question



## crinko (May 26, 2008)

Has anybody taken a look at this pistol I am very interested into getting one of these in the near future any info would be appreciated


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

What specifically do you want to know? The CM9 is a very sweet gun.

RCG


----------



## Rickfrl (May 26, 2011)

The CM9 is the exact same size as the PM9. There is a few things that make them different, such as the PM9 has double rifling in the barrel and other small things. No better than i shoot i would never be able to tell the difference. i will tell you this though, i have a PM9, and 100% love it.


----------



## xteen (Jun 29, 2011)

I got my CM9 this past Tuesday, cleaned it and fired 200 rounds of assorted fmj with zero failures. I was just shooting to 
break it in and not for accuracy, but all the rounds were on the 12" square paper. Now to pick up some carry rounds.


----------



## mesz13 (Apr 13, 2008)

I have had mine for over two months now, did the 200 round break in and no problems, always fired, always worked, and shot well. for a self defense gun its great. point and shoot, I have owned a PM9 in the past and i cant tell any difference other then the price and it only comes with one mag. already purchased three more so im good.


----------



## lheins (Jul 17, 2011)

Got mine a couple of months ago. After 200 rds, it is my primary in warmer weather. I love the gun and my wife is going to get one now. Haven't picked up extra mags yet.


----------



## exdetsgt (Jun 4, 2011)

I bought a CM9 about 6 months ago and have much more than 200 rounds through it. Never a failure to run perfectly. It's become my EDC. Sold my G26.


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

do you think the CM9 is ok for pocket carry?
I sold my G26 also to get a single stack 9


----------



## arizonite (Oct 24, 2011)

I picked up a CM9 in December & took advantage of the free 7 rd mag. Previously I carried a Taurus Slim 9 OWB or a Keltec 380 for pocket carry when clothing prevented the larger 9. I have 150+ thru the CM9 with 0 problems and am going to sell the Keltec, have an unbranded pocket holster that makes it look like a wallet and the Kahr works fine that way, as well as a nice IWB or OWB carry. Soon the Taurus will also go down the road.
Most of the rounds thru the Kahr have been Rem 115 gr FMJ, but also have tried 115 gr HP, Hornady Critical Defense FTX, and snake shot. All OK thus far.


----------



## Blade (Feb 23, 2012)

I love my CM9. It is totally reliable with any ammo. I've never had a failure. Very suitable for pocket carry. I put mine in a Blackhawk pocket holster and stick in my pocket. No problem.


----------



## ctrcs (Dec 23, 2011)

After the 200 shot break-in period, my CM9 has been flawless. Easy to carry and accurate. A friend shot mine a couple of weeks ago and bought a Kahr this week, although he went with the CW40.


----------



## WI45 (Mar 1, 2012)

i've had my cm9 for close to a year, more than 500 rounds, no problems. it shoots hornady critical defense just fine, so thats what i carry in it. very easy to conceal and carry


----------



## Charliefox (Dec 10, 2011)

Went to the range this weekend - another 250 rounds downrange without a bobble! That makes the round/malfunction count on mine 625/0. I find the CM9 a great carry piece for a belt gun, but too big and heavy for a pants pocket - perhaps a jacket pocket in cold/wet weather.


----------

